# suggestions for a good RIB mop



## smoke83340 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello All,

I am smoking some baby backs using the coffee cocoa rub that is on this forum.  Any suggestions for a mop later on when I foil them?   q-view to follow...

Using MES30 at 250 degrees, I'll smoke 2.5 hrs or so and foil 1.5 hours or so...

thanks!

Adam


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 13, 2013)

A 1/2 cup of Brown Sugar sweetened Coffee should do nicely...JJ


----------



## bruno994 (Apr 13, 2013)

I usually spritz instead of mopping...using 1 cup of apple juice with 1/4 cup brown sugar, heated up until the sugar has dissolved, then into a common household spray bottle.  I spritz every 45 minutes to hour, just to keep the surface moist and the sugars will aid in building a nice bark.


----------

